# Arteon Lowered on Eibach Springs



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

Just lowered my Arteon FWD SE R-Line with Eibach pro kit springs ($260 shipped from Europe, part#E10-85-044-02-2), and ECS Tunning wheel spacers 12.5mm front and 15mm rear ($233, part#2863233 and 2748193). Ride is comfortable and not much difference comfort wise from the OEM, it is a lot more drop then I had previously on different cars with pro kit springs. I prefer Eibach over H&R since its even drop on front and rear, where H&R drops rear more then then the front. I drove 5 people in the car and no rubbing at all. It does help that Arteon has rear fenders rolled. I had to do alignment after since steering wheel was crooked. 

Those are the only two mods so far. Would like to get smoked side markers but not sure when to find them.

Here are the pics so you see how it looks like: 


Before: 

















After:


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

Looking really nice :thumbup::thumbup:
There is a picture thread in here somewhere, may be post there as well.


----------



## Hellgate (Dec 29, 2016)

Looks great. How's the ride as you adjust the settings from comfort to sport?


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

A little bit stiffer then OEM but not bad, I ride it in comfort mode.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

Damn that looks great! You don't realized how big the gap is, until it's been reduced.


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

I almost had a heart attack when I saw how much it dropped


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ArteonLV said:


> I almost had a heart attack when I saw how much it dropped


how much are the drops for both front and back?


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

I measured 1.1'' inches on both front and back.


----------



## Hellgate (Dec 29, 2016)

ArteonLV said:


> A little bit stiffer then OEM but not bad, I ride it in comfort mode.


Nice, thanks!


----------



## buffym (Jul 11, 2019)

beaumisbro said:


> Looking really nice :thumbup::thumbup:
> There is a picture thread in here somewhere, may be post there as well.


Picture thread is here! 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9355027-Arteon-Owners-Official-Photo-Thread/


----------



## maxeymum (Apr 1, 2019)

Man, they are such a great looking car -- with or without the drop. There's a silver 2019 4-motion SE w/R-line pkg. at the local dealer for $35k that I'm very tempted to buy. Only thing holding me back is my 2018 Alltrack SE is paid for, and I'd probably have to go the monthly payment route to get it. Your car looks great -- I think it's the first white SE w/R-line I've ever seen.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

ArteonLV said:


> A little bit stiffer then OEM but not bad, I ride it in comfort mode.


I find this an interesting topic. You know that the car uses dynamic chassis control - there is an accelerometer mounted over each wheel arch and it sense’s body motion in a closed loop control system that affects the damping rate of the shock absorbers in real time. With lowering springs that have. A harder spring rate and with wheel spacers that change the moment wrt to the suspension anchor points you would expect the ride to change quite a bit, but I wonder to what extent the control system forces the ride back to be meet the pre-programed comfort mode.

It would be interesting to see the rear differences - one way that comes to mind is to temporarily unplug the accelerometers - effectively disabling the DCC. It would have been an interesting experiment to do before and after. I’d be interested in members thoughts on this.

In any case, I like the lowered look! Very sporty!


----------



## ArteonLV (Dec 3, 2019)

Any other mods you guys recommend?


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

ArteonLV said:


> Any other mods you guys recommend?


james pumphrey voice: moah powah babeh :laugh:


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ArteonLV said:


> I measured 1.1'' inches on both front and back.


Thanks for the info.

If you have any, would've loved to see the before/after of the spacers.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

beaumisbro said:


> james pumphrey voice: moah powah babeh :laugh:


:laugh::heart::laugh::heart::laugh::heart::laugh::heart:

*LIGHTNING* *LIGHTNING* *LIGHTNING* *LIGHTNING* *LIGHTNING*


----------



## Xlu (Dec 10, 2019)

Niccceee


----------



## TheBaronVonPetrick (Apr 9, 2020)

*Arteon SEL R-Line FWD Springs*

Hi there,
your post is a little light at the end of the tunnel for me. Your car is looking fantastic! Just got my Arteon yesterday and it needs to be lowered! Went and put a APR Stage 1 on it today and it is like night and day. But I digress.

Apparently my 2019 SEL R-Line FWD is something that neither H&R USA and Eibach USA support. I saw you posted the Euro part numbers etc. Any issues with having it installed? Did you do it at a dealership? Just curious since this seems to be my only option at this point. 

Thanks,

Toby


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

TheBaronVonPetrick said:


> Hi there,
> your post is a little light at the end of the tunnel for me. Your car is looking fantastic! Just got my Arteon yesterday and it needs to be lowered! Went and put a APR Stage 1 on it today and it is like night and day. But I digress.
> 
> Apparently my 2019 SEL R-Line FWD is something that neither H&R USA and Eibach USA support. I saw you posted the Euro part numbers etc. Any issues with having it installed? Did you do it at a dealership? Just curious since this seems to be my only option at this point.
> ...


 I didn’t have issues getting mine installed at the dealership, they installed the springs, did an alignment and did the driver assistance adaptations.










Sent from my car phone


----------



## TheBaronVonPetrick (Apr 9, 2020)

Awesome! Thanks for the info. What did you do with those nice bright reflectors on the side? Did you tint them? Beautiful car.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

TheBaronVonPetrick said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the info. What did you do with those nice bright reflectors on the side? Did you tint them? Beautiful car.


Thanks! I had the people who tinted the windows, also tint the side markers with smoked headlight film.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Thanks! I had the people who tinted the windows, also tint the side markers with smoked headlight film.




https://lamin-x.com/vw-arteon-19-side-marker-covers.html

Try these, they are def Legit


----------



## AlexSky (Nov 2, 2019)

VdubArty said:


> https://lamin-x.com/vw-arteon-19-side-marker-covers.html
> 
> Try these, they are def Legit


I agree!
Exactly what I bought and it's a good product with a perfect fit.

Important note: Depending on the color you're looking for, you might want to ask here first.
I went for gunsmoke but it's a little too light. I can still see the orange through it.
I would recommend something a little more dark. Especially since your car is white.
I can send pictures of my side markers with the gunsmoke if you want to.


----------



## VdubArty (Oct 23, 2019)

AlexSky said:


> I agree!
> Exactly what I bought and it's a good product with a perfect fit.
> 
> Important note: Depending on the color you're looking for, you might want to ask here first.
> ...


If you want it dark I would recommend the charcoal.


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

AlexSky said:


> I agree!
> Exactly what I bought and it's a good product with a perfect fit.
> 
> Important note: Depending on the color you're looking for, you might want to ask here first.
> ...


[mention]AlexSky [/mention] please post pics when you have a chance of the gunsmoke.


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm assuming you guys still used the OEM shocks/struts with the lowering springs?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

okie-S281 said:


> I'm assuming you guys still used the OEM shocks/struts with the lowering springs?


Yes sir


----------



## okie-S281 (Mar 8, 2020)

sdvolksGTi said:


> Yes sir


ok - thanks for verifying. That was my plan.


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

okie-S281 said:


> ok - thanks for verifying. That was my plan.











You’re welcome!


Sent from my car phone


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

ArteonLV said:


> Just lowered my Arteon FWD SE R-Line with Eibach pro kit springs ($260 shipped from Europe, part#E10-85-044-02-2), and ECS Tunning wheel spacers 12.5mm front and 15mm rear ($233, part#2863233 and 2748193).


Thanks! The part # was off slightly when I searched on eibach's page. So I just want to share the links for what I'm seeing out there

EIbach Springs
https://www.eibachshop.co.uk/eibach-prokit-performance-spring-kit_p32341645.htm


Spacers part #s worked perfectly. Thanks!

ECS Spacers
12.5mm front
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...m-with-black-ball-seat-bolts/002403ecs02akt3/

15mm Rear
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...5mm-with-black-ball-seat-bolts/ecs10157ktwb1/


----------



## drod2045 (Jul 8, 2016)

sdvolksGTi said:


> You’re welcome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my car phone


does this have 12/15mm spacers as well?


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

drod2045 said:


> does this have 12/15mm spacers as well?


Mine does not have spacers, just the springs.


----------



## e2011 (Apr 27, 2021)

ArteonLV said:


> Just lowered my Arteon FWD SE R-Line with Eibach pro kit springs ($260 shipped from Europe, part#E10-85-044-02-2), and ECS Tunning wheel spacers 12.5mm front and 15mm rear ($233, part#2863233 and 2748193). Ride is comfortable and not much difference comfort wise from the OEM, it is a lot more drop then I had previously on different cars with pro kit springs. I prefer Eibach over H&R since its even drop on front and rear, where H&R drops rear more then then the front. I drove 5 people in the car and no rubbing at all. It does help that Arteon has rear fenders rolled. I had to do alignment after since steering wheel was crooked.
> 
> Those are the only two mods so far. Would like to get smoked side markers but not sure when to find them.
> 
> ...


Your car looks fantastic! A great improvement. Does your car have DCC electronic dampers?


----------



## Milt IV 84 (Apr 3, 2019)

Looks so much better lowered. These things look like monster trucks from the factory!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Looks so much better lowered. These things look like monster trucks from the factory!


Yeah she was quite monster trucky


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Milt IV 84 said:


> Looks so much better lowered. These things look like monster trucks from the factory!


haha agreed!
doesnt help either with those low profile tires on those 20s!!!


----------



## MtlArteon (Apr 9, 2021)

ArteonLV said:


> Just lowered my Arteon FWD SE R-Line with Eibach pro kit springs ($260 shipped from Europe, part#E10-85-044-02-2), and ECS Tunning wheel spacers 12.5mm front and 15mm rear ($233, part#2863233 and 2748193). Ride is comfortable and not much difference comfort wise from the OEM, it is a lot more drop then I had previously on different cars with pro kit springs. I prefer Eibach over H&R since its even drop on front and rear, where H&R drops rear more then then the front. I drove 5 people in the car and no rubbing at all. It does help that Arteon has rear fenders rolled. I had to do alignment after since steering wheel was crooked.
> 
> Those are the only two mods so far. Would like to get smoked side markers but not sure when to find them.
> 
> ...


Car looks awesome, just a question from your perspective how did comfort mode change at all ? I have a very sensitive dog as he gets used to the car as I went from a Range Rover Evoque to the arteon. Want to know what the drive is like between sport and comfort.


----------



## jettason1998 (Nov 7, 2006)

Car looks great. But I really want to know how much you pay that gorilla to hold up your front porch!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

jettason1998 said:


> Car looks great. But I really want to know how much you pay that gorilla to hold up your front porch!


Lol, that’s a wood sculpture of the Hawaiian God Māui that my grandpa carved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice wheels.... Arteon Model S!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

Senior Member said:


> Nice wheels.... Arteon Model S!


Just a bigger more updated version of my CC wheels from 2012










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitearteon (7 mo ago)

ArteonLV said:


> Just lowered my Arteon FWD SE R-Line with Eibach pro kit springs ($260 shipped from Europe, part#E10-85-044-02-2), and ECS Tunning wheel spacers 12.5mm front and 15mm rear ($233, part#2863233 and 2748193). Ride is comfortable and not much difference comfort wise from the OEM, it is a lot more drop then I had previously on different cars with pro kit springs. I prefer Eibach over H&R since its even drop on front and rear, where H&R drops rear more then then the front. I drove 5 people in the car and no rubbing at all. It does help that Arteon has rear fenders rolled. I had to do alignment after since steering wheel was crooked.
> 
> Those are the only two mods so far. Would like to get smoked side markers but not sure when to find them.
> 
> ...


It looks great lowered. I was also considering lower it. Just checked the part number you provided, it actually also lower more in the rear than the front. 0.79inch in the front and 1.0 inch in the rear. Then H&R actually lowers more, around 1 in the front and 1.2 in the rear. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

whitearteon said:


> It looks great lowered. I was also considering lower it. Just checked the part number you provided, it actually also lower more in the rear than the front. 0.79inch in the front and 1.0 inch in the rear. Then H&R actually lowers more, around 1 in the front and 1.2 in the rear. Can someone confirm this?


Be careful with the part numbers on Eibachs. There are 3 different ones to choose from. I believe the E10-85-044-01-22 is for the European Arteon with the smaller 1.5L engine (lower front and rear spring rating), E10-85-044-02-22 is for the FWD 2.0L engine (higher front spring rating but lower rear spring rating) and the E10-85-044-03-22 is for the AWD 2.0L engine (higher front and rear spring rating).

Initially I had H&R springs on my Arteon and it sat at 26.5" in the front and 27.50" in the rear. Did not like it at all. Now I have the Eibach pro-kit and it sits exactly 27" all around. I used to scrape my front end all the time with the H&R's but not with the Eibachs. Also the Eibachs are just so much more comfortable even after doing the suspension recalibration.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Copbait said:


> Be careful with the part numbers on Eibachs. There are 3 different ones to choose from. I believe the E10-85-044-01-22 is for the European Arteon with the smaller 1.5L engine (lower front and rear spring rating), E10-85-044-02-22 is for the FWD 2.0L engine (higher front spring rating but lower rear spring rating) and the E10-85-044-03-22 is for the AWD 2.0L engine (higher front and rear spring rating).
> 
> Initially I had H&R springs on my Arteon and it sat at 26.5" in the front and 27.50" in the rear. Did not like it at all. Now I have the Eibach pro-kit and it sits exactly 27" all around. I used to scrape my front end all the time with the H&R's but not with the Eibachs. Also the Eibachs are just so much more comfortable even after doing the suspension recalibration.


Thanks for this info, I've been wrestling with the proper numbers for my 2.0 TSI SE FWD. Just ordered the Eibachs. Had same experience with H&R as you on both my MK IV R32 and MK VI Jetta SportWagen. No wonder there is a price diff between the two and well worth it.


----------



## Dkarteon (Oct 27, 2021)

sdvolksGTi said:


> I didn’t have issues getting mine installed at the dealership, they installed the springs, did an alignment and did the driver assistance adaptations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much did they charge you? 

and where is the best place to order these eibach springs at good price if you're in USA?


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

The $260 shipped from Europe was a thread from 2019. Prices have changed quite a bit since then as I found out. I found Eibachs not easy to locate for the Arteon FWD but Tunersport had them in stock, guess I paid a premium but my WTB ad just brought out scammers by the score. I have purchased wheels from them in the past and they are repitable and very communicative. My Eibachs will ship in two days. GL with your search.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Dkarteon said:


> how much did they charge you?
> 
> and where is the best place to order these eibach springs at good price if you're in USA?





quaudi said:


> The $260 shipped from Europe was a thread from 2019. Prices have changed quite a bit since then as I found out. I found Eibachs not easy to locate for the Arteon FWD but Tunersport had them in stock, guess I paid a premium but my WTB ad just brought out scammers by the score. I have purchased wheels from them in the past and they are repitable and very communicative. My Eibachs will ship in two days. GL with your search.


I found mine on eBay. Initially ordered a set from a seller in Poland and they sent me the wrong ones. They sent me springs for a 147 Alfa Romeo which is not even sold in the US. They refunded my money and I later ordered a set from a seller (tunershop) on Amazon. They arrived in just a few days from Europe. Here's the link, currently $280. I didn't find the FWD springs, only the AWD springs. You could install the AWD springs on a FWD Arteon, it'll just sit probably a 1/4" higher in the rear which is not a bad thing.

https://www.amazon.com/E10-85-044-0...99853&sprefix=e10-85-044-03-22,aps,256&sr=8-1


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)

Copbait said:


> I found mine on eBay. Initially ordered a set from a seller in Poland and they sent me the wrong ones. They sent me springs for a 147 Alfa Romeo which is not even sold in the US. They refunded my money and I later ordered a set from a seller (tunershop) on Amazon. They arrived in just a few days from Europe. Here's the link, currently $280. I didn't find the FWD springs, only the AWD springs. You could install the AWD springs on a FWD Arteon, it'll just sit probably a 1/4" higher in the rear which is not a bad thing.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/E10-85-044-03-22-Eibach-Pro-Kit/dp/B088KMN6WL/ref=sr_1_1?crid=3K6NEJ59YXREQ&keywords=E10-85-044-03-22&qid=1659099853&sprefix=e10-85-044-03-22,aps,256&sr=8-1


Do these work with the DCC of the car ?


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Yes, no problems. You don't have to but I had the DCC reset done by the indie tech who installed my springs. Works beautifully.


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks! I just ordered mine! We’ll see how it goes. Stuff like this always makes me nervous. I’ve never lowered a car I’ve owned 😅


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Trellytrell502 said:


> Thanks! I just ordered mine! We’ll see how it goes. Stuff like this always makes me nervous. I’ve never lowered a car I’ve owned 😅



You will love it, handles better and better road manners.


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)

Got them on! Haven’t really been able to get on the curvy roads yet but the driving I have done I have definitely noticed lol


----------



## TDI Brad (Nov 12, 2011)

Trellytrell502 said:


> Got them on! Haven’t really been able to get on the curvy roads yet but the driving I have done I have definitely noticed lol
> View attachment 222605
> 
> View attachment 222604
> ...


I bet it’s impossible to walk away without looking back! Nice job! I wish I could have snagged a Lapiz blue one but black is pretty nice too. Are you running spacers also? Eibach springs have been on my mind lately.


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)

TDI Brad said:


> I bet it’s impossible to walk away without looking back! Nice job! I wish I could have snagged a Lapiz blue one but black is pretty nice too. Are you running spacers also? Eibach springs have been on my mind lately.


I’ve had this car for a little to a year being this month. I always still look back, everyday, and even look out the window. But YES even more so now lol. To be honest the blue sold me once I realized how “unique” it was and in person it’s seriously so pretty 😍.I always will love a black and can appreciate the ppl can pull it off. I used to have black cars myself. I’m never going to get rid of this car haha.I don’t have any spacers just the springs it came with. I’m also running a Stage 1 APR tune, low end, & it’s 4Motion. I should probably update my tag nowz sorry for rambling just excited 😆. But I haven’t got a chance to really DRIVE it considering the tune and springs. That’s really what I’m excited about.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Trellytrell502 said:


> Got them on! Haven’t really been able to get on the curvy roads yet but the driving I have done I have definitely noticed lol
> View attachment 222605
> 
> View attachment 222604
> ...


Beautiful! So much better.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Trellytrell502 said:


> I’ve had this car for a little to a year being this month. I always still look back, everyday, and even look out the window. But YES even more so now lol. To be honest the blue sold me once I realized how “unique” it was and in person it’s seriously so pretty 😍.I always will love a black and can appreciate the ppl can pull it off. I used to have black cars myself. I’m never going to get rid of this car haha.I don’t have any spacers just the springs it came with. I’m also running a Stage 1 APR tune, low end, & it’s 4Motion. I should probably update my tag nowz sorry for rambling just excited 😆. But I haven’t got a chance to really DRIVE it considering the tune and springs. That’s really what I’m excited about.


Congrats! Did you do the DCC recalibration? As mentioned earlier, you don't have to do this but the difference it makes is significant. Without the DCC recalibration the ride will feel a little bouncy at times (not as bad as a lowered 90's Civic but still....) It'll fully restore the factory like ride you had before you lowered it but with the added benefits of better cornering, high speed stability, and looks.


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)

Copbait said:


> Congrats! Did you do the DCC recalibration? As mentioned earlier, you don't have to do this but the difference it makes is significant. Without the DCC recalibration the ride will feel a little bouncy at times (not as bad as a lowered 90's Civic but still....) It'll fully restore the factory like ride you had before you lowered it but with the added benefits of better cornering, high speed stability, and looks.


Yes ! I did. Still a little bouncy tho but the roads by my place aren’t a good example. I haven’t went out yet to just drive I need to do that since I work from home been sick these past couple of days. He really just sits there just looking pretty 😂 I do remember today when I was out how fast, sharp, and smoothly I was able to take certain curves and turns.


----------



## Trellytrell502 (May 10, 2017)

Jadar said:


> Beautiful! So much better.


Thank you!


----------



## Cimpala774 (3 mo ago)

ArteonLV said:


> Just lowered my Arteon FWD SE R-Line with Eibach pro kit springs ($260 shipped from Europe, part#E10-85-044-02-2), and ECS Tunning wheel spacers 12.5mm front and 15mm rear ($233, part#2863233 and 2748193). Ride is comfortable and not much difference comfort wise from the OEM, it is a lot more drop then I had previously on different cars with pro kit springs. I prefer Eibach over H&R since its even drop on front and rear, where H&R drops rear more then then the front. I drove 5 people in the car and no rubbing at all. It does help that Arteon has rear fenders rolled. I had to do alignment after since steering wheel was crooked.
> 
> Those are the only two mods so far. Would like to get smoked side markers but not sure when to find them.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------

